# problems setting up tor

## Utsuho Reiuji

hi

I have the following problem:

I emerged tor and privoxy, edited my privoxy config file like mentioned the the news and started both services.

Now, when I try to open the test-tor page via firefox (of course, I set localhost and port 9050 as socks proxy in the preferences), the page loads endlessly and after some minutes, tells me that it couldn't connect.

I also tried the gentoo wiki tor-guide but that didn't work, too.

I even added my user to the tor group, believing that I might not have the necessary permissions, but no luck...

Installing vidalia and polipo also didn't help..

I'm sure there's an easy solution, but I can't figure it out, can someone help me please?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I don't know if it will help in your case, but the method that works for me is given in: How to install and use Tor for anonymous browsing or to access country-restricted content from another country.

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

I tried that guide, but 

```
wget --no-check-certificate https://gitweb.torproject.org/torbrowser.git/blob_plain/HEAD:/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf
```

didn't work for me.

The config file is probably not online anymore.

Sadly, the result is quite the same: tor starts, but I can't use localhost:9050 to connect to any page.. :/

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

https://gitweb.torproject.org/torbrowser.git/blob_plain/ae4aa49ad9100a50eec049d0a419fac63a84d874:/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> https://gitweb.torproject.org/torbrowser.git/blob_plain/ae4aa49ad9100a50eec049d0a419fac63a84d874:/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf

 

ok, got the config file.

I followed the guide with only installing vidalia via emerge (version 0.2.12)

But as soon as I start tor via vidalia:

```
Apr 13 12:04:19.084 [Notice] Tor v0.2.3.25 (git-17c24b3118224d65) running on Linux.

Apr 13 12:04:19.084 [Notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning

Apr 13 12:04:19.084 [Notice] Read configuration file "/home/yuki/.vidalia/torrc".

Apr 13 12:04:19.084 [Notice] Initialized libevent version 2.0.21-stable using method epoll (with changelist). Good.

Apr 13 12:04:19.084 [Notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050

Apr 13 12:04:19.084 [Notice] Opening Control listener on 127.0.0.1:9051

Apr 13 12:04:19.084 [Notice] Parsing GEOIP file /usr/share/tor/geoip.

Apr 13 12:04:19.186 [Notice] This version of OpenSSL has a known-good EVP counter-mode implementation. Using it.

Apr 13 12:04:19.240 [Notice] OpenSSL OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10 May 2012 looks like version 0.9.8m or later; I will try SSL_OP to enable renegotiation

Apr 13 12:04:19.285 [Notice] Reloaded microdescriptor cache.  Found 0 descriptors.

Apr 13 12:04:19.286 [Warning] Our clock is 20 hours, 55 minutes behind the time published in the consensus network status document (2013-04-14 09:00:00 GMT).  Tor needs an accurate clock to work correctly. Please check your time and date settings!

Apr 13 12:04:19.286 [Notice] I learned some more directory information, but not enough to build a circuit: We have no recent usable consensus.

Apr 13 12:04:20.285 [Notice] Bootstrapped 5%: Connecting to directory server.

Apr 13 12:04:20.305 [Notice] Heartbeat: Tor's uptime is 0:00 hours, with 1 circuits open. I've sent 0 kB and received 0 kB.

Apr 13 12:04:20.353 [Notice] Bootstrapped 10%: Finishing handshake with directory server.

Apr 13 12:04:20.382 [Notice] We weren't able to find support for all of the TLS ciphersuites that we wanted to advertise. This won't hurt security, but it might make your Tor (if run as a client) more easy for censors to block.

Apr 13 12:04:20.382 [Notice] To correct this, use a version of OpenSSL built with none of its ciphers disabled.

Apr 13 12:04:20.438 [Notice] Bootstrapped 15%: Establishing an encrypted directory connection.

Apr 13 12:04:20.542 [Notice] Bootstrapped 20%: Asking for networkstatus consensus.

Apr 13 12:04:20.577 [Notice] Bootstrapped 25%: Loading networkstatus consensus.
```

And it just hangs there for like 2 minutes before it says:

```
Vidalia was unable to connect to Tor. (Socket operation timed out.)
```

Edit: now that I think of it, this could not be possibly caused by my iptables configuration?

I configured it to drop all unrelated and unestablished connection attempts

----------

## seneca

this might be the right place to ask, I hope.  Two questions:

1. the Tor site seems to recommend using the Tor bundle package instead of a real install of Tor and privoxy, noting in addition, as noted here in the forums previously, that privoxy is not needed anymore.  So what is the lasted on this from a gentoo perspective?  Should we just use the Tor bundle  or emerge Tor and privoxy from the world tree?

2. how about iptables and Tor? is there a special setting to use for Tor compatibility or these are completely unrelated issues?  

Grateful for any advice

----------

